# Nolva and Formeron PCT



## Nike10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is nolva and formeron sufficient enough for pct or should clomid be added to the mix also. Just have had bunk clomid in the past. Still have 6 weeks before i even need to consider pct. But may just cruise. Have not made up my yet.


----------



## Nike10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure how this got posted 3 times. My appology. Mods please delete.


----------



## brundel (Jun 1, 2012)

NOlva and FOrmeron will be fine but I would use clomid over nolva is you have a choice.
While nolva and clomid are both SERMS nolva seems to be better at combating man titties and clomid seems to be better for PCT purposes.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jun 1, 2012)

brundel said:


> NOlva and FOrmeron will be fine but I would use clomid over nolva is you have a choice.
> While nolva and clomid are both SERMS nolva seems to be better at combating man titties and clomid seems to be better for PCT purposes.




What he said, lol
brundel knows best


----------



## Nike10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

